# VOOM Smart Coffee Scale



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Whilst looking at the acaia scales the VOOM Smart Coffee Scale came up on my google search:






https://www.perfectdailygrind.com/2017/09/voom-smart-scale-aims-make-extraction-easier-home-baristas/

Anyone heard of it? Looks interesting and as a kickstarter will probably be a lot cheaper (fingers crossed) than something like the acaia.

I signed up for their subs list but haven't received any info on the kickstarter as yet.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Got an update email from them. Kickstarter goes live on October 17th.



> The first 100 VOOM units on Kickstarter will be available for a pledge of $79 (expect these to go quickly).
> 
> The next 500 will be for a pledge of $99.
> 
> ...


Tempting. Ideally want to see more video about them. If they can be used as just a normal scale and timer as well as sometimes I just bugger about and try silly things then I'm in.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

I'm tempted as well but just need some more information and a few action videos. 79 ain't a bad price though...


----------



## buzzramsey (Sep 4, 2014)

I thought I would chime in as I messaged the designer on Facebook to ask a few questions. First, it's bluetooth. Encrypted like the lunar. It's splash proof top and sides. The unit has magnetic charging though so no usb to expose water too. I wanted to get it to use with the de1 but it's git encryption so it's not so Strait forward but he is happy to give it a go in the future.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kickstarter up and running - all 100 early birds went in under 10 minutes. Anyone else bagged one?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Couldn't even log into kickstarter on mobile or through the web.

Not sure they're worth £100 in the 2nd tier.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Flibster said:


> Not sure they're worth £100 in the 2nd tier.


Have you seen how much Acaia Pearls and Lunars are??


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

I missed the first round just thinking about getting it for $99 + what ever the postage is


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

GengisKhan said:


> I missed the first round just thinking about getting it for $99 + what ever the postage is


Shipping is $25.


----------



## ChrisFleguel (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Chris and I'm working with Voom Works. I came across this thread recently. If anyone has any questions about the scale that I might be able to answer, I'm happy to help.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks good but I think issue for me with R58 is its still to thick to fit under group head with a cup, says 21.5mm with knob, so must be 17-18mm thick still.

I guess id need to use shot glasses etc

Its going for 99$ still i guess with 25$ delivery?


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

I managed to get into the early bird first round. Product looks good, and I couldn't justify the acaia. It will be interesting to see if they get there target.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

lee1980 said:


> Looks good but I think issue for me with R58 is its still to thick to fit under group head with a cup, says 21.5mm with knob, so must be 17-18mm thick still.
> 
> I guess id need to use shot glasses etc
> 
> Its going for 99$ still i guess with 25$ delivery?


this is a good shout I haven't measured my drip tray, rocket appartamento, to see if it fits.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

lee1980 said:


> Its going for 99$ still i guess with 25$ delivery?


Yes.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

GengisKhan said:


> this is a good shout I haven't measured my drip tray, rocket appartamento, to see if it fits.


Scales look pretty slim - unlike the Acaia Pearl which is much deeper. Looks similar in depth to Acaia Lunar which is perfect for espresso but not pour over.

Voom looks like it will be good for pour over and espresso.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Sure the pearl is 32mm deep and thats thick so be no good for me, hopefully this with a naked portafilter will give me more room to.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Backed at 100 plus shipping


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Just loaded up the kickstarter and there was one of the super early bird rewards available... so...backed at $79.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

$40k goal has been reached with 30 days still to go. Great news for this scales' project and those who have backed it.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Flibster said:


> Just loaded up the kickstarter and there was one of the super early bird rewards available... so...backed at $79.


Lucky man! I was tempted but decided not to at the last minute.



The Systemic Kid said:


> $40k goal has been reached with 30 days still to go. Great news for this scales' project and those who have backed it.


Indeed it is, I may live to regret not backing it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

£80.00 inc shipping - no brainer. Probs will get hit for VAT and import tax which will add another 22% but still a steal.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> £80.00 inc shipping - no brainer. Probs will get hit for VAT and import tax which will add another 22% but still a steal.


I wasn't in time for super early bird so would have been £90


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Super earlies went like hot cakes - counter was counting down like crazy - think I got in for the very last of the 100.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Just backed this. With the Niche Grinder coming next year too I've got enough time to work through the justification process for an R58/Verona/Synchronika to finish off the set.









Hi Chris!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

ChrisFleguel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Chris and I'm working with Voom Works. I came across this thread recently. If anyone has any questions about the scale that I might be able to answer, I'm happy to help.


Hi Chris,

Still sat on the fence, looking like I will back it. I received an e-mail stating some exciting press coming to help the project backing. Could yoy advise if this is price related?


----------



## ChrisFleguel (Oct 18, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Still sat on the fence, looking like I will back it. I received an e-mail stating some exciting press coming to help the project backing. Could yoy advise if this is price related?


Hi IGM45,

No, it is just an article in one of the larger coffee magazines. I think it will be out next week.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

ChrisFleguel said:


> Hi IGM45,
> 
> No, it is just an article in one of the larger coffee magazines. I think it will be out next week.


Great, thank you for the reply.

I'll give it a bit more thought however probably will back it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In case anyone is looking for the link -

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/voomworks/voom-smart-coffee-scale-for-consistent-and-intuiti

Thanks @ChrisFleguel for featuring our logo also


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

oohh the early birds shot out,haha might be tempted to back still a good price over the higher end models.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jony said:


> oohh the early birds shot out,haha might be tempted to back still a good price over the higher end models.


I ended up backing it too, by my calcs it works out appx £111 delivered incl taxes.

Compare that with Acaia and provide it works as well as it appears to its actually a bit of a bargain


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Cheeky late night plug (@glenn please remove if not app)

A bit late with 4 days to go, however it seems if someone follows my link and backs I can get a free ceramic cup (possibly more rewards).

If you plan to back anyway, please click through this link:



http://kck.st/2Bf3rKp

10mm
​


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh and for thos wondering about height I asked Voom what the height of the base plate is its 17mm.

To save you checking thats 1.5mm taller than the lunar.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

17mm and (hopefully) OK water resistance is important for me since I've just killed my first cheap amazon one in only about 3 weeks. I've backed it with your link. Will be interesting to see if and when it comes through and also how much exactly it ends up costing after import duty etc!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

If anyone finds themselves awake at 3 am tomorrow morning there is a live demo on fb.

https://live.kickstarter.com/voom-works/live/voom-q-and-a?utm_source=Voom+Works+News+%26+Updates&utm_campaign=622f1d89ce-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_11_28&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_33c8ca878a-622f1d89ce-88733953


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

igm45 said:


> Oh and for thos wondering about height I asked Voom what the height of the base plate is its 17mm.
> 
> To save you checking thats 1.5mm taller than the lunar.


and seemingly 1.5mm shorter than the Brewista V1

I have backed this at 99 dollars plus shipping -

I am not certain Ill stay with it tbf.


----------



## phollingswo (Nov 29, 2013)

I've backed as well. Can't justify the price of the Lunar to myself at the moment and this looks like it'll be a reasonable alternative.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

LukeT said:


> Will be interesting to see if and when it comes through and also how much exactly it ends up costing after import duty etc!


No customs duty (import tax) on items valued under £135.00 so the scales won't get hit for this. Will be subject to VAT at 20%.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> No customs duty (import tax) on items valued under £135.00 so the scales won't get hit for this. Will be subject to VAT at 20%.


That was where my calculations came from. VAT applies to delivery too.

93 x 1.2 = £111.60


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

phollingswo said:


> I've backed as well. Can't justify the price of the Lunar to myself at the moment and this looks like it'll be a reasonable alternative.


Same here. Seems to me that once you get fed up with destroying cheap scales and go up a step into coffee specific you're most of the way to £100, so this isn't a great leap from there, but the thinner Acaia is. So you're not paying much more beyond that for the extra functionality and therefore I don't hugely mind whether that proves useful to me or not. And I like the idea of supporting small guys taking the leap into product development.

I bought one scale and found that too bulky so sold it on, and bought another and killed it. All in the space of a month. This approach could get equally expensive very quickly, especially if I keep purging my steam wand next to flimsy electronics...


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Backed to, backer number 512. Expect there be delays in getting bet early backers won't get in March, if any past Kickstarter things are anything to go by all mine I backed delayed by months.

hopefully be thin enough to use under group to weigh shot, think will deff need to go to naked portafilter.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

lee1980 said:


> Backed to, backer number 512. Expect there be delays in getting bet early backers won't get in March, if any past Kickstarter things are anything to go by all mine I backed delayed by months.
> 
> hopefully be thin enough to use under group to weigh shot, think will deff need to go to naked portafilter.


Early indications suggest you'll be right:

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ffee-scale-for-consistent-and-intuiti/updates


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep just had a update, looks like I might to bite the bullet and buy some Acaia


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jony said:


> Yep just had a update, looks like I might to bite the bullet and buy some Acaia


I'm going to show some restraint for once, and wait...

Just pleased that its proceeding, they went silent for a while


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Or buy some cheap ones, and time it on my phone,haha


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jony said:


> Or buy some cheap ones, and time it on my phone,haha


This is my current practice ..


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

igm45 said:


> This is my current practice ..


Ok Triton T3 it is then.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jony said:


> Ok Triton T3 it is then.


Works well for Espresso. Pour over is a no no. Using Salter until these arrive..


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Works well for Espresso. Pour over is a no no. Using Salter until these arrive..


Me to,haha


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Early indications suggest you'll be right:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ffee-scale-for-consistent-and-intuiti/updates


Ahh, doh so that means near end of year by time later backers get anything doh i say, every time i back something it happens.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Update from Instagram


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone have the latest information on these Scales?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Last update was late January. No shipping news as yet.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Last update I saw was....









Been very quiet since then


----------



## phollingswo (Nov 29, 2013)

I've tried to get in contact, will let you know if I hear anything back!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Looking at the project page, they've been very poor at communication and people are getting rather concerned. IT probably doesn't help that they're beginning to hound them via every social platform available.

I'm just starting to get a niggle of doubt...


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hope this is not a loss, if they have issues etc would be better to update us often really. Ever kickstarter or similar I have backed has never been delivered on time.

Posted a comment to on there about need to update.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

It's not a loss....yet:


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Ohhh, I'm 50/50 with this now.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jony said:


> Ohhh, I'm 50/50 with this now.


What do you mean? Percentage chance of failure?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

yep


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Doesn't exactly inspire confidence but if they've sold equity or something to make the product happen then at least they've done something other than folding when the financials went downhill. I guess this is an expected part of backing crowd funded products; something I've only ever done with this and the Niche grinder.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Delays are the norm, not the exception.

Starting over though... never a good sign.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Just got an email from Voom. Probably the same on kickstarter too.



> Dear Backers,
> 
> We're very sorry for the lack of communication in recent weeks. VOOM has been going through some rough patches in its development but we are hopeful to be back on track very soon.
> 
> ...


So the main component suddenly became unavailable. Damn.

So that one component forced a compete internal redesign. Ouch.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Expect this means next year now or earliest end of this year, annoying as think that was £87 or so, could of got something else otherwise.

Now its wait or end up with 2 expensive scales!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

sounds like industrial shenanigans from another manufacturer putting the boot in - bet they know who it is as well


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh dear, it looks like Voom might be about to implode. Lots of backers are posting this:

I have not received my reward. Please refund the entirety of the $104 I pledged.

I invoke my rights under Kickstarter's Terms of Use:

https://www.kickstarter.com/terms-of-use/sept2014

I demand a full refund for my pledge amount.

I am Backer # 192

I must say, I wasn't aware that this was an option on KickStarter, I always thought of it as at my risk.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Voom and the scale is gone. ...

How I remember the advert with Barry Scott...It does clear lime scale, but sadly it's not, "bang and the scale is gone" but the rather less funny "bang and the dirt is gone".


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Not very promising.

Hopefully if they are to return money to any backer they have to return it to all backers pro rata. Otherwise it just goes to those who are first to jump at a sign of trouble, leaving everyone else high and dry. I haven't read the detail on this but if it went first to those who made the demands then that would be a worrying aspect of crowd funding in general.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't think any of us will get anything back (judging by some of the comments) still time for it to turn around.!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

BaggaZee said:


> Oh dear, it looks like Voom might be about to implode. Lots of backers are posting this:
> 
> I have not received my reward. Please refund the entirety of the $104 I pledged.
> 
> ...


you see this on many of the projects that are heavily delayed or end up in the shitter.

It has about as much credibility as sharing a a 'fact' on facebook without checking it's authenticity. Creators have absolutely zero responsibility under KS terms to refund anyone - the only recourse for backers is if the creators have mis used the money and are therefore criminally liable, and then its a police matter - and the police will ignore it unless it is enormous amounts of money.

From KS t&c's linked to in that persons comment:



> -Kickstarter doesn't offer refunds. Responsibility for finishing a project lies entirely with the project creator. Kickstarter doesn't hold funds on creators' behalf, cannot guarantee creators' work, and does not offer refunds.
> 
> These are the terms that apply when you're *creating* a project:
> 
> -You can refund individual pledges if you want. After your project has been funded, you can cancel and refund a backer's pledge at any time. If you do, you have no further obligation to that specific backer, and no agreement exists between you.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Ah sheeeeeetttt, that sucks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not pleased at all!!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Dylan said:


> you see this on many of the projects that are heavily delayed or end up in the shitter.
> 
> It has about as much credibility as sharing a a 'fact' on facebook without checking it's authenticity. Creators have absolutely zero responsibility under KS terms to refund anyone - the only recourse for backers is if the creators have mis used the money and are therefore criminally liable, and then its a police matter - and the police will ignore it unless it is enormous amounts of money.
> 
> From KS t&c's linked to in that persons comment:


Thanks, oddly enough I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

The lack of respect and communication is not on. I'm not sure what they are thinking. If the project has gone wrong than they should just say. It doesn't take 5 mins to post an update. It's a real shame.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sadly, I have concluded that they have effectively ceased training in light of no further updates since mid-April, despite the promise of more frequent updates. I've just submitted a claim through my credit card company for this. Has anyone else done the same or contemplating it?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Phil104 said:


> Sadly, I have concluded that they have effectively ceased training in light of no further updates since mid-April, despite the promise of more frequent updates. I've just submitted a claim through my credit card company for this. Has anyone else done the same or contemplating it?


I'm thinking about making a claim but not sure if you can. Depends if they close down the project. Not sure if this is true. Was reading some of the comments on the kickstarter campaign. Still worth a try. Still hope maybe? I guess these things take time... Especially finding a new supplier


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

CoffeeChris said:


> I'm thinking about making a claim but not sure if you can. Depends if they close down the project. Not sure if this is true. Was reading some of the comments on the kickstarter campaign. Still worth a try. Still hope maybe? I guess these things take time... Especially finding a new supplier


I'll post how I get on. My claim is on the basis that this was promised for March 2018. An update was provided in April and since the there has been no further communication and no response to the comments posted on Kickstarter. It seems a fair assumption that they have ceased trading but where the card company take the same view remains to be seen.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Sorry, but isn't this exactly the risk you take when you back a kickstarter?

As kickstarter points out, you're not ordering an existing product but rather helping to create something new with the added incentive of getting the product cheaper than it would normally be or exclusively. There's absolutely the risk that the product never materialises, something you should have been well aware of when you backed the project.

Unless Voom have broken their obligation and squandered the money on something not project related, then I honestly don't think you have a case.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

khampal said:


> Sorry, but isn't this exactly the risk you take when you back a kickstarter?
> 
> As kickstarter points out, you're not ordering an existing product but rather helping to create something new with the added incentive of getting the product cheaper than it would normally be or exclusively. There's absolutely the risk that the product never materialises, something you should have been well aware of when you backed the project.
> 
> Unless Voom have broken their obligation and squandered the money on something not project related, then I honestly don't think you have a case.


I understand the risk and the purpose of Kickstarter but in my view Voom have broken their obligation. In April they said that they were going to provide regular updates and they haven't provided one. And how would anyone know if they have squandered the money? They might have made irresponsible business decisions, for instance, or simply cut their losses, or used the money to back horses.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

khampal said:


> Sorry, but isn't this exactly the risk you take when you back a kickstarter?
> 
> As kickstarter points out, you're not ordering an existing product but rather helping to create something new with the added incentive of getting the product cheaper than it would normally be or exclusively. There's absolutely the risk that the product never materialises, something you should have been well aware of when you backed the project.
> 
> Unless Voom have broken their obligation and squandered the money on something not project related, then I honestly don't think you have a case.


The fact is the creater has offered very little in communication. 2 months was the last communication post. this is not on.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Phil104 said:


> I understand the risk and the purpose of Kickstarter but in my view Voom have broken their obligation. In April they said that they were going to provide regular updates and they haven't provided one. And how would anyone know if they have squandered the money? They might have made irresponsible business decisions, for instance, or simply cut their losses, or used the money to back horses.


Would be interested to know if your CC company refund you. Technically they shouldn't as you weren't buying a product - you invested money in a startup with the hope of getting a reward, unless you can prove misuse of your money your CC company has zero reason to refund you.

FWIW the whole way crowdfunding sites are set up does make you think you are buying a product, many people over many projects end up losing money and KS basically don't give a hoot. KS can obviously be great for new companies, but its also a breeding ground for scams and over ambitious startups who have the freedom to spend all the money they receive without having to answer to the people who invested it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I will be very surprised if anyone gets a refund of anything. It's a risk and people must go into these things eyes open. it's not ordering from Amazon. Sure you can research and mitigate risk, but ultimately it's down to the information you get prior to the campaign and who you get that information from. Did they have a product or a ropey prototype and some excellent produced renders and professional footage.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Would be interested to know if your CC company refund you. Technically they shouldn't as you weren't buying a product - you invested money in a startup with the hope of getting a reward, unless you can prove misuse of your money your CC company has zero reason to refund you.
> 
> FWIW the whole way crowdfunding sites are set up does make you think you are buying a product, many people over many projects end up losing money and KS basically don't give a hoot. KS can obviously be great for new companies, but its also a breeding ground for scams and over ambitious startups who have the freedom to spend all the money they receive without having to answer to the people who invested it.


Thanks - I'm not holding my breath at all but thought I'd feel better if I did something, and I did.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> I will be very surprised if anyone gets a refund of anything. It's a risk and people must go into these things eyes open. it's not ordering from Amazon. Sure you can research and mitigate risk, but ultimately it's down to the information you get prior to the campaign and who you get that information from. Did they have a product or a ropey prototype and some excellent produced renders and professional footage.


I don't doubt that the people behind this had good intentions and so far, it's my only disappointing Kickstarter experience. I'm probably too trusting but it will make me even more cautious of crowdfunding.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Just posted my comment on KS, shame though does seem silly peeps posting for refund if terms are what they say are. As ever I went in to it knowing may lose money. Backed a few things on KS and indgeigo not had any losses but lots of delays like over 6 months to a year!

So whats the best scale on the market for a similar price! lol

"What a shame, I guess money pledged will go to pay off debts etc. This is my first KS backing that has not been fulfilled.

Seems like we will not get any sort of refund, which I understand is of course the risk on KS, but the whole silence and no updates is really bad."


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

It seems odd not just to pop up a quick update to say we've had x y z problems and are working to resolve them but we don't know how long that'll take etc etc.

However, what do we really know? Do these campaigns not often experience delays of many months or a year or more?

Not saying I'm confident, just asking question - do we know this has failed outright?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

LukeT said:


> It seems odd not just to pop up a quick update to say we've had x y z problems and are working to resolve them but we don't know how long that'll take etc etc.
> 
> However, what do we really know? Do these campaigns not often experience delays of many months or a year or more?
> 
> Not saying I'm confident, just asking question - do we know this has failed outright?


I love an optimist....just so totally positive.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Tis doomed.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

It's not looking great, but, and it's a big but. they were going through a restructure back in April which*had changes in the company's equity structure, management structure with related legal processes which obviously take time.



DavecUK said:


> I love an optimist....just so totally positive.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jony said:


> Tis doomed.


Everything?

I have been working so hard to maintain a positive outlook in the face of geopolitics and many of the things that appear on Forum Rants.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I might have to punish the wallet, and get the Lunar here whilst I am away.

I backed them as well. 508 I am


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

I'll just have to keep leaking coffee into my amazon scales for a while yet then...



DavecUK said:


> I love an optimist....just so totally positive.


Nice to be loved! I'd find one of those emoji things if I knew how!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like we will be getting our refunds next week. Its a real shame that voom has failed. But respect to the team in honoring the refund back. Not many would.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Just got email, well good on them, I thought it was unheard of for there to be a refund on things like this!

So whats the best scale to get in this price range now??


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It's a shame it's failed but good on them for refunding.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

lee1980 said:


> Just got email, well good on them, I thought it was unheard of for there to be a refund on things like this!
> 
> So whats the best scale to get in this price range now??


I guess it would be the acaia scale?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

CoffeeChris said:


> I guess it would be the acaia scale?


...but not quite in the price range (at least not going soon the kickstarter price). So, yes, they have said that they are going to do the right thing so let's see.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good on them for refunding. Hope that comes true. I'm sure the Voom was going to be something good with lots of functionality.

All I would want for espresso is a small scale like the £7 ones most of us use, that had some basic level of water resistance. What with circuit dipping etc like mobile phones have, or even waterproof phone cases for bikes, I have to keep asking myself "how hard can it be to make a scale waterproof, or make a 'universal' enclosure that would protect scales of up to a certain size". I am baffled that neither Voom nor Brewista seem to have managed what I would have imagined as relatively simple (economics permitting). If Ultimate Add-ons can make a waterproof case for phones, although coffee scales are a niche market it must be doable?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It also baffles me.

Decent scale with built in timer and resistance to water - although resistance to water isn't completely necessary as none of the cheapo ones I have used have this and they last just fine.

Why this can't seemingly be done at a good price is beyond me.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

It's a shame. Hats off to them for refunding their backers, they certainly didn't have to. Should they launch at some point it should stand them in good stead.

Right, off to look at some Acaia scales then!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I completely agree - and there must be someone on the Forum who has either produced something or could, given the remarkable ingenuity and savviness of Forum members. Alternatively, would an outfit like Ultimate Add-ons be interested in developing something?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Very good news.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> I completely agree - and there must be someone on the Forum who has either produced something or could, given the remarkable ingenuity and savviness of Forum members. Alternatively, would an outfit like Ultimate Add-ons be interested in developing something?


A messy version using Arduino wouldn't be too hard to achieve. Making it a product to sell would be a different matter.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

BaggaZee said:


> A messy version using Arduino wouldn't be too hard to achieve. Making it a product to sell would be a different matter.


Exactly what Kickstarter is for.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

....which of course, is where we started...


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Glad and very surprised that there's a refund going on.

Wish they got it working though as the Acaia scales a horifically priced.

May take another look at the Brewista v2 scales.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Flibster said:


> Glad and very surprised that there's a refund going on.
> 
> Wish they got it working though as the Acaia scales a horifically priced.May take another look at the Brewista v2 scales.


Research Brewista with care.

Maybe OK for brewed but far too slow to react for espresso.

Have been trying a v2 set whilst waiting for the Voom Scales to materialse.









Personally don't like them very 'clunky'. Better off with the cheaper Ebay or Amazon offerings.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Very pleasantly surprised to hear we'll be getting a refund. How on earth have they funded that? That is to raise the same amount again without a product to back it up.

I guess there's more to their deal with another manufacturer.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

LukeT said:


> Very pleasantly surprised to hear we'll be getting a refund. How on earth have they funded that? That is to raise the same amount again without a product to back it up.
> 
> I guess there's more to their deal with another manufacturer.


KS projects of any size usually raise more from venture capital than from the KS itself, they use the KS campaign to show that there is substantial public interest in the project in order to raise more funds.

There could be a lot of reasons for refunds - from someone genuinely wanting to do the right thing to wanting to maintain brand integrity for a future product, if they are going bankrupt they may just be writing off remaining assets. That said don't bet on the refund coming through until its in your bank - it can be something that is promised by failed KS projects but then doesnt happen.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Dylan said:


> KS projects of any size usually raise more from venture capital than from the KS itself, they use the KS campaign to show that there is substantial public interest in the project in order to raise more funds.
> 
> There could be a lot of reasons for refunds - from someone genuinely wanting to do the right thing to wanting to maintain brand integrity for a future product, if they are going bankrupt they may just be writing off remaining assets. That said don't bet on the refund coming through until its in your bank - it can be something that is promised by failed KS projects but then doesnt happen.


Fair point.

Well, we'll see what happens pretty soon I guess...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Full refund is back in my credit card pending account.

Delighted but quite surprised I got my money back.

So, looks like I'm on the lookout for another Acaia Lunar.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Real shame Voom project folded but pleasant surprise hearing we're getting out pledge money back. In anticipation, gone for a set of Acaia Pearl in black - pricey but perfect for brewed.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

ronsil said:


> Full refund is back in my credit card pending account.
> 
> Delighted but quite surprised I got my money back.
> 
> So, looks like I'm on the lookout for another Acaia Lunar.


Good news what number backer was you?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

"Voom and the money is back"...very good news and very fortunate.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Full refund is back in my credit card pending account.
> 
> Delighted but quite surprised I got my money back.
> 
> So, looks like I'm on the lookout for another Acaia Lunar.


That's great - I was beginning to wonder. I have hope...Did you get any notification from Voom Towers?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The above arrived from KS followed by an apology direct from Voom


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Yip, money has been credited to my account too. Pity.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nothing here, as yet.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nor me - but are they doing it by pledge number?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Same here, nothing yet


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Nor me - but are they doing it by pledge number?


Can't be as I was one early birds who got the $80 price. Ron was in the $100 early bird price.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Can't be as I was one early birds who got the $80 price. Ron was in the $100 early bird price.


Okay that's odd, then, because they say that they are refunding by ordering number. I'm backer 452. They are also providing reassurance on the Kickstarter site, which no doubt (as a trained observer) you will have looked at.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> ......which no doubt (as a trained observer) you will have looked at.


Er, not yet


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm number 100 so their refund process is certainly not in order of backing.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mmmmm, maybe order of randomness. Alphabetical order of family names?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Can't be as I was one early birds who got the $80 price. Ron was in the $100 early bird price.


Unless the card you used has expired? If so they are saving you until last...


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Did any of you ask for a refund? just wondering if they are refunding those who asked for it first


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

eddie57 said:


> Did any of you ask for a refund? just wondering if they are refunding those who asked for it first


Ultimately I did although Voom Towers have said that they are reimbursing everyone and you don't need to ask. As igm45's screenshot confirms, they are refunding by order number on a limited basis per day. I don't know what Ron's number is - although Patrick thinks he should have an earlier number than his and is certainly way earlier than my Johnny-come-lately number.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

igm45 said:


> Unless the card you used has expired? If so they are saving you until last...


Saw that and, yep, my card is expired - deceased, is no more, gone to join the choir invisible


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Late pledge number and replaced card here, so I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Clearly my Amex card doesn't have the privileges it's supposed to have:whistle:


----------



## Spookiemurphy (Jun 15, 2017)

Just had my refund through


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Got a refund email today.

124 dollar tier.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Spookiemurphy said:


> Just had my refund through





steveholt said:


> Got a refund email today.
> 
> 124 dollar tier.


Good news what number backers were you?


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

I think my card has been replaced since then.

What do we think will

Happen??

Do we just go to the back of the queue? Or do we lose out


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

GaryG said:


> I think my card has been replaced since then.
> 
> What do we think will
> 
> ...


Expired cards are going to the back of the queue.



igm45 said:


> Unless the card you used has expired? If so they are saving you until last...


----------



## Spookiemurphy (Jun 15, 2017)

I was backer 123


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Received my refund today.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

eddie57 said:


> Good news what number backers were you?


I cant find my backer number. Sorry.

It took 2 days from email to the money clearing back to my card (fyi to the thread)


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

No refund here either


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Difficult to understand the thinking behind the system being used to return cash.

Without asking & 'out of the blue' my money was returned weeks ago.

I was not in the first take up offers & paid $125 including postage to UK.

Got every penny back but the question remains why I was so lucky so early?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have had nothing either.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I just got confirmation of refund from kickstarter this morning, money will take up to 10 days to reach the card. I'm still amazed that a kickstarter is refunding anything. It's an unexpected bonus as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I am backer 515, so a while off for me yet.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Just got an email saying credit is on the way, well chuffed!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Deejaysuave said:


> Just got an email saying credit is on the way, well chuffed!


What backer number were you?


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> What backer number were you?


339.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I am 512 so be a bit longer lol


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

My pledge has been refunded although I have yet to check if it's back on my card (they say give it ten business days). I also had a conversation with someone from MasterCard who suggested that they would refund it if Voom works didn't but fortunately I haven't needed to test that.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> My pledge has been refunded although I have yet to check if it's back on my card (they say give it ten business days). I also had a conversation with someone from MasterCard who suggested that they would refund it if Voom works didn't but fortunately I haven't needed to test that.


So hang on, credit cards will repay any pledges to failed kickstarters?!?! That puts a rather different light on things, I'm off to back that flying car, I've always fancied one!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Phil104 said:


> My pledge has been refunded although I have yet to check if it's back on my card (they say give it ten business days). I also had a conversation with someone from MasterCard who suggested that they would refund it if Voom works didn't but fortunately I haven't needed to test that.


Good news what number backer was you?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Still nothing, not a dicky bird.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

eddie57 said:


> Good news what number backer was you?


452 - they said they were going through in order of backers although without looking back through the thread, there may have been some variation in that.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

BaggaZee said:


> So hang on, credit cards will repay any pledges to failed kickstarters?!?! That puts a rather different light on things, I'm off to back that flying car, I've always fancied one!


Well, all I was reporting is what someone said at MasterCard but as I said, if it came to I wouldn't have been holding my breath. Anyway, I didn't need to put it to the test. Fortunately.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Well, all I was reporting is what someone said at MasterCard but as I said, if it came to I wouldn't have been holding my breath. Anyway, I didn't need to put it to the test. Fortunately.


I know, I was just poking fun at the CC company. I wouldn't like to test the theory either!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Ok been keeping my eye on this, they say backer 503 is done I am 508.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I should have posted earlier but the refund eventually appeared in my CC account. Faith restored (just needs Sherpr and UPS to demonstrate similar values but that's another story). In any event it suggests that they are carrying through what they've promised.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

BaggaZee said:


> So hang on, credit cards will repay any pledges to failed kickstarters?!?! That puts a rather different light on things, I'm off to back that flying car, I've always fancied one!


They unfortunately wont.

You can Google it, but you aren't buying a product so the CC chargeback rules do not apply.

edit: saw other post, one theory not to test!


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Don't know what number I was but my refund came in this week too. Remarkable.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

515 here, no refund yet


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

4 days on still Nada


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

512 here not seen anything yet either!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not gonna say "Voom and your money is gone", just in case I jinx you


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I'm not gonna say "Voom and your money is gone", just in case I jinx you


I think you already said that.









Nevertheless its very difficult to understand how they are returning the money.

I was by no means an early subscriber but I got my cash. back within days of the first announcement.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I got mine back last week so they are still processing returns...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I'm not gonna say "Voom and your money is gone", just in case I jinx you


oh well thank you, that's my uber and coffee money for San Fran haha


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

512 - just got email from kick starter to say refunded. Didn't expect this, never heard of it before. Must be someone at Voom has concerns about doing right thing or has more money left lol.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have had the email as well


----------

